# Thinking about a gamer chair



## drakorex (Nov 13, 2013)

I been looking on amazon at a lot of different gaming chairs, and alot of them tend to have at least one bad review about them being unsturdy, or poor speaker quality, etc. Any recommendations?


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 13, 2013)

Personally I have never quite seen the appeal of gaming seats this side of arcades and game specific stuff. This goes double when office chairs are as nice as they are and everything is wireless nowadays.

Still my response to "any recommendations" is "build your own".

Those that do like them seem to favour car seats*, which is a bonus as you can get one that is perfectly fine but unsafe for car use from many a scrap yard. A quick scan says "gaming chairs" are now somewhat cheaper than they once were so building your own might instead be closer to similar price rather than the outright cheaper.

*depending upon what you can get they are usually quite comfortable, fully articulated, sturdy as you like, maybe heated/with a massage option and you may even be able to find replacement parts in ten years.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 13, 2013)

*cries on his cardboard box...*


----------



## drakorex (Nov 13, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> *cries on his cardboard box...*


There...There? 0_o


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 13, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> *cries on his cardboard box...*


 

*sits, somewhat disappointed, in his jury-rigged, old, busted-ass office chair*



Spoiler



The arm decided to commit suicide and snap in two spots one day. A quick trip to Lowes and a strip of flat stock steel, a few nuts, bolts, and washers, and ~20 cutting wheels on my dremel later, I reinforced it with a custom cut strip of steel and haven't had a problem (with that) since.  Now, though, a metal grommet that is situated around the axis that the chair pivots on on one side is completely broken and gone, so the chair wobbles like a MF.  I don't think it has much time left on this earth. I've had it for at least 5 or 6 years though.


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sits in his nice Ikea chair*

profit


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 13, 2013)

I think I had the same model chair Sicklyboy, certainly the arms look the same, one failed in a similar way and the base mechanism rings a bell.

Fortunately not far from here there is a very nice old office furniture shop and there were many companies going bust the time. As I was on foot/skateboard though I got some odd looks pushing it back.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 13, 2013)

Yay couch?

Just get any old "luxury" desk chair and you'll be fine.
One with speakers in em...
Just another pair of cables that will end up broken before you can blink.


----------



## xcrimsonstormx (Nov 13, 2013)

What about a beanbag chair I've always liked those and there only like $20 at Walmart.


----------



## Seaking (Nov 25, 2013)

I got one of these a bit ago for less then 25$ at salvation army, everything works too.

http://www.amazon.com/Bayou-X-Rocker-Audio-Gamer-Chair/dp/B001T4XUN0/

So comfy.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 25, 2013)

Go throne or go home.


----------



## bowser (Nov 25, 2013)

I have this *friggin' awesome* self-balancing banana chair. I think I love it more than my wife   



Spoiler


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 25, 2013)

Seaking said:


> I got one of these a bit ago for less then 25$ at salvation army, everything works too.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Bayou-X-Rocker-Audio-Gamer-Chair/dp/B001T4XUN0/
> 
> So comfy.


 
I have either that or something pretty much identical looking.
Very comfy indeed. I got it a very, very long time ago and still use the darn thing.


----------



## pwsincd (Nov 25, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Personally I have never quite seen the appeal of gaming seats this side of arcades and game specific stuff. This goes double when office chairs are as nice as they are and everything is wireless nowadays.
> 
> Still my response to "any recommendations" is "build your own".
> 
> ...


 

yeah i often thought of doing this with a car seat "ala topgear"


----------



## emigre (Nov 25, 2013)

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/6173649.htm

I use this. When I go to work, I always notice the decline in comfort compared to the above.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 29, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Still my response to "any recommendations" is "build your own".


 

1:30


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 29, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> *Sits in his nice Ikea chair*
> 
> profit


Being a cheapskate isn't _"profiting"_, you're not earning any money, you're earning yourself a back pain. You'll actually have to _spend_ money eventually to treat it.

_BOOM! IT'S SUPER EFFECTIVE! ;O;_


----------



## Xexyz (Nov 29, 2013)

It's awesome you're thinking about a gamer chair! Does it look like this?


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Being a cheapskate isn't _"profiting"_, you're not earning any money, you're earning yourself a back pain. You'll actually have to _spend_ money eventually to treat it.
> 
> _BOOM! IT'S SUPER EFFECTIVE! ;O;_


 
Bitch please,
This beauty has been serving me and my back for a few years now.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 30, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I think I had the same model chair Sicklyboy, certainly the arms look the same, one failed in a similar way and the base mechanism rings a bell.
> 
> Fortunately not far from here there is a very nice old office furniture shop and there were many companies going bust the time. As I was on foot/skateboard though I got some odd looks pushing it back.


 

Relevant, a picture from /r/techsupportmacgyver and a response to my response of busted-ass-chair.



Spoiler: OP - Stupid office chair keeps falling apart. Arm rest broke completely off, and the mount shattered










 


Spoiler: Response to my chair - Mine broke in the same exact spots, around the two bolt holes. Here's my fix.


----------



## Sop (Nov 30, 2013)

DXRacer need for seat best gaming chair!


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Nov 30, 2013)

drakorex said:


> I been looking on amazon at a lot of different gaming chairs, and alot of them tend to have at least one bad review about them being unsturdy, or poor speaker quality, etc. Any recommendations?


For _any_ product, you're gonna experience at_ least_ one bad review.

Also, why a gaming chair? I won a $350 one (the DXRacer one above, actually), sold it for $250, and could probably get two comparable office chairs for that price, if not with some change. It's like buying Alienware. You're just paying extra for the cool factor.


----------



## drakorex (Nov 30, 2013)

But I want my chair to vibrate and to hear the game right next to my head as I play.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 30, 2013)

Sop said:


> DXRacer need for seat best gaming chair!


 

Don't know whether to say "Fast and Furious" or to ask if JPEG compression is standard on that model.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 30, 2013)

drakorex said:


> But I want my chair to vibrate and to hear the game right next to my head as I play.



http://www.amazon.com/Wagan-IN9988-Comfort-Massage-Magnetic/dp/B000RBILHQ/

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Marvel-Avengers-Vybe-Haptic-Gaming-Pad-Video-Rocker/22061226

In the case of the latter such things have existed for years at this point (one came my way in the late 90's and by that point they were being sold on shopping channels). Outside of arcades and dedicated games they were a scam then (give or take how you like the general rumble) and the years have not really improved things.

"right next to my head"
I have to say headphones as my snarky response instinct will not let me get away with less. They even come in nice bluetooth form if you are inclined to get up and trip or leave such things on.

Likewise bluetooth speakers exist and should not be hard to rig up to a headrest or similar.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Dec 1, 2013)

Not sure if you're interested (and if you are, you'd have to see this and have the money within a few hours), but Amazon has a lightning deal for a gaming chair starting at midnight PST. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...JAXE3GQX&pf_rd_i=384082011&pf_rd_p=1673798022
It says 50% off, but it is already 20% off at $160, so that could either mean $80 if they are combined, or $100 if they aren't.


----------



## Duo8 (Dec 1, 2013)

Don't even have a chair. Sitting on my bed, killing my back everyday.


Spoiler



Is it safe to do that ?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Dec 1, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> Don't even have a chair. Sitting on my bed, killing my back everyday.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Hopefully, I'm doing the same.


----------



## Pleng (Dec 1, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> killing my back everyday.
> 
> Is it safe to do that ?


 

You've used the adjective 'killing'. It's fairly safe to assume, if you've felt the need to use such a strong word then not it's not particularly safe!


----------



## drakorex (Dec 1, 2013)

Pleng said:


> You've used the adjective 'killing'. It's fairly safe to assume, if you've felt the need to use such a strong word then not it's not particularly safe!


You used the word 'adjective'. It's a verb. /grammar nazi-ing


----------



## Pleng (Dec 1, 2013)

crap. so I did!


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 1, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> Don't even have a chair. Sitting on my bed, killing my back everyday.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Somewhat amusingly it is likely the back support of chairs that lead to a lot of back issues for people down the line. Now if you have a very spongy bed that not help if it sends your spine out of alignment (think sitting with a wallet in your back pocket).


----------

